# Autocruise Energy management System Spares



## 119233 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all....Just thought bthat some of you may be interested to know that my company has spares avaible for the Autocruise Energy Management System.
To anyone who is interested please have a look on

_(Advertising links removed by Mods) _

Many Thanks

Lizi


----------

